# What is your favorite Allen Edmonds Shoe of all times?



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a pair of Bostonian Crown Windsors in a walnut color. I've had the shoe for at least 20 years. They are well made and the leather is sturdy and relatively thick. They are a cap toe with a classic perforation design. 

Unfortunatley my old friends got ruined in a taxi trip (something under the seat scared the captoe. The gash is too deap to repair).

The Allen Edmonds Stands look pretty close to the shoe.

What would your favorite Allen Edmonds of all times be? 

*** The Park Avenue is excluded from this as I know they are a classic***


The Strand


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

knezz said:


> What would your favorite Allen Edmonds of all times be?


The Strand. Followed closely by the Verona.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I think one of the most under-rated models was the Fairfax.


----------



## Beaky Thwaite (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the Strand, also the Macneil.


----------



## goodall (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree with the Strand which I have in Walnut and the Fairfax which I have in black and chestnut.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

Beaky Thwaite said:


> I like the Strand, also the Macneil.


I don't seem to like the Mcneil. I've never seen one in person but judging from the pictures I've seen dont think they are my cup of tea. They look a bit bulky - I think.


----------



## Beaky Thwaite (Feb 7, 2010)

They aren't as bulky as they look in the pictures. A really nice shoe, especially in shell cordovan.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

goodall said:


> I agree with the Strand which I have in Walnut and the Fairfax which I have in black and chestnut.


I like the Fairfax but I chose the Weybridge over it. Probably because I already have a few wingedtips and they have a tip look. BUT looking at the picture below...they do look good.

***Disclaimer... the picture of the Weybridges don't do the shoe justice***

Fairfax








======================================================

Weybridge


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

MacNeil.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

The Lexington.


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> I think one of the most under-rated models was the Fairfax.


+1 I've got the Fairfax in Merlot and it is a Sssensational shoe!


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

My favorite AE shoe is the Shelton, but the Fairfax is a close second.


----------



## hobscrk777 (Oct 16, 2009)

For a classic, it's hard to go wrong with the Park Ave in black. Although I quite like the Delray in the "chili" color for casual wear.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Another vote for the Strand, in walnut


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have to vote for a particular pair of shoes--not just a style.










Brown Shell Cordovan Strands


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

However I am really coveting a pair of these.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For so many years my answer to the OP's question would have been the MacNeil but then, AE brought back the McAllister and indeed, I have experienced new love. However, there also has been an as yet unrealized promise made by AE to resurrect the Strawfut...and, we all know, there is nothing quite so sweet, as unrequited love!


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ever since joining AAAC and discovering AE shoes, I have been constantly drooling over the Strand in walnut. Unlike seemingly most people here, my office attire is a sport shirt and dark jeans, so a "fancy-lookin" shoe like the Strand would get a lot of odd looks, but it'd be worth it.

I do like the way my new McAllisters go with my suit, though. So of the pairs I own (all 1 of them) McAllister's my favorite. Next time I can scrape together the money, though, I'm buying walnut Strands.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I vote for the FoamShoe.

It was a little-known and long-discontinued A-E model that allowed for ninja-style water-walking.

Came in cordovan, too.


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

Bradley in burgundy shell with the Randolph and Park Ave very close behind.


----------



## InlandIsland (Dec 18, 2009)

My favorite styles are Strand and Weybridge, definitely.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

The MacNeil followed closely by the Leeds.


----------



## be_nac (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a few favorite styles including:
- Clifton 
- Grayson
- Sutter
- Weybridge
- Park Avenue 
- Warren
:icon_smile:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

MacNeil


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

Strand and MacNeil for me.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> I think one of the most under-rated models was the *Fairfax*.





goodall said:


> I agree with the Strand which I have in Walnut and the *Fairfax *which I have in black and chestnut.





knezz said:


> I like the *Fairfax* . . .





SeptemberSun said:


> +1 I've got the *Fairfax* in Merlot and it is a Sssensational shoe!


FAIRFAX.

I have wanted one since I first saw them, but have been unable to find them in a 9.5D or 10B/C. Any gent have an extra non-black pair he'd like me to take off his hands? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

MacNeil and Grayson. Cambridge and Strand are on my list to get.


----------



## knite (Nov 12, 2009)

Westgate.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Luftvier said:


> FAIRFAX.
> 
> I have wanted one since I first saw them, but have been unable to find them in a 9.5D or 10B/C. Any gent have an extra non-black pair he'd like me to take off his hands? :icon_smile_big:


FWIW, there was a post in the Deals and Steals forum around New Year for a sale at Syms. The OP mentioned AE shoes, and in passing named the Fairfax as one of the models.

I called up a store in Houston and they confirmed they had some in "brown". Maybe you can call around and find a pair-or try the AE Shoe Bank. Good Luck.


----------



## Limniscate (Jul 23, 2008)

Park Avenue in merlot


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I have quite a few of the shoes mentioned, but being a casual sort of guy, I'd name the Ashton in chili as my very first choice.


----------



## Sir Walter (Jun 23, 2007)

gman-17 said:


> I have to vote for a particular pair of shoes--not just a style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are very nice indeed!


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Walden - in black. They are the most comfortable shoes I have ever owned. I love them.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

knite said:


> Westgate.


...and this is my second favorite. But I covet it less, as I actually own it.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Luftvier said:


> FAIRFAX.
> 
> I have wanted one since I first saw them, but have been unable to find them in a 9.5D or 10B/C. Any gent have an extra non-black pair he'd like me to take off his hands? :icon_smile_big:


Soooooo close (but not quite close enough):
Currently a pair of 10D store samples in merlot on ebay.

I'm not fond of this particular seller's pricing (too high on almost all items, in my opinion) but if someone who wears a 10D absolutely has to have a pair, there they are.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Brown Mora. 

I gave up and bought a new pair online about a year ago, only to discover that they run wide. Sent those back and haven't since seen a pair in my size.


----------



## Monk Strap (Dec 30, 2008)

The newer Clifton bulcher style (now discontinued as well): 



These just seems to go with everything. They dress up, they dress down. Perfection. And comfortable!


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

Steve Smith said:


> Brown Mora.
> 
> I gave up and bought a new pair online about a year ago, only to discover that they run wide. Sent those back and haven't since seen a pair in my size.


What size? I may have someone who can check.

Other than being too wide what are your thoughts on the Mora?


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

Luftvier said:


> FAIRFAX.
> 
> I have wanted one since I first saw them, but have been unable to find them in a 9.5D or 10B/C. Any gent have an extra non-black pair he'd like me to take off his hands? :icon_smile_big:


Shame on you all... I'm liking the Fairfax more and more....

Too bad it was discontinued years ago.

Lftvier there may be one in a 10B.. but I was told that it is extremely narrow and the last used (#5) is know to be narrow. I will send you a PM.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Soooooo close (but not quite close enough):
> Currently a pair of 10D store samples in merlot on ebay.
> 
> I'm not fond of this particular seller's pricing (too high on almost all items, in my opinion) but if someone who wears a 10D absolutely has to have a pair, there they are.


If someone who's a 10D has problems with the #5 last, he'd be better advised to look for the Fairfax in a 10.5C. (Which means that 10Ds in the #5 might suit someone who's normally a 9.5E but also has problems with that last...)


----------



## TroutGuy (Jan 26, 2010)

Weybridge. I have them in dark brown and chili. The AE website does not do them justice.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

*Leeds*

Yeah. Leeds. Shell Cordovan. Black or burgundy. No matter. Leeds.


----------



## JustJosh (Nov 25, 2009)

One more vote for the Strand here. I'll take mine in walnut calf however.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Monk Strap said:


> The newer Clifton bulcher style (now discontinued as well):
> 
> These just seems to go with everything. They dress up, they dress down. Perfection. And comfortable!


I bought a pair in walnut at NR for $100 - a very flexible shoe, and after a couple of polishings, the leather took on a lot of character. I'd hesitate to wear it with a suit, but for anything else, yes - strongly recommend.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Monk Strap said:


> The newer Clifton bulcher style (now discontinued as well)
> 
> These just seems to go with everything. They dress up, they dress down. Perfection. And comfortable!


The Cliftons are among my most often worn AE shoes. I have them in both chestnut and black. The black pair sees light use, but the chestnut Cliftons are very often my first choice shoe when wearing slacks and a sportcoat.


----------



## tbabes (Feb 28, 2006)

Bradley in shell cordovan.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

*AE Favorites: Fairfax and Mora*

I can't name just one either....



Mad Hatter said:


> I think one of the most under-rated models was the Fairfax.


^ I agree with te Fairfax fans above. To improve on them, I took my _Fairfaxes_ to a the Beehive Shoe Works in Chicago and had them trim the soles so they don't stick out horizontally so far from the upper when looking down at them. They look dramatically more sleek, and IMHO, better...





















Steve Smith said:


> Brown Mora.
> 
> I gave up and bought a new pair online about a year ago, only to discover that they run wide. Sent those back and haven't since seen a pair in my size.


^ I agree with the _Mora_ fans too. The only thing I don't like about the Mora out of the box is the stainless steel buckles. IMHO, the just don't look goo to me, especially on brown shoes. Th Beehive changed mine out for dull brass buckles...



















BTW Steve, you can special order a pair in your size like Gerard (gman-17) did. PM him and he'll tell you how to do it.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

knite said:


> Westgate.





knezz said:


> Shame on you all... I'm liking the Fairfax more and more....
> 
> Too bad it was discontinued years ago.
> 
> Lftvier there may be one in a 10B.. but I was told that it is extremely narrow and the last used (#5) is know to be narrow. I will send you a PM.


Much appreciated.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Garner, the discontinued monk strap, in black. I gave them the alcohol/conditioner/polish treatment last night, and they look like money after 300 wearings. Another 50 and we'll recraft. Bill


----------



## rlfsoccerdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Boy, what a difficult task to name a favorite. I guess, if I had to limit myself to only three shoes they would be the bradley in shell, park avenue in black, and the strand in walnut. But, I am grateful to not have to limit myself. I have found that I am fortunate that most every last fits my foot wonderfully. I just ordered too many shoes at the sale. Here is what I am really looking forward to McNeil in brown, Park Avenue in merlot, and Hale in merlot.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 29, 2010)

Weybridge in Chili...thought I don't have as much experience as many here


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 17, 2009)

Another vote for the Strand in Walnut. Would love a pair in the Cordovan.


----------



## Catch-22 (Jun 26, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> For so many years my answer to the OP's question would have been the MacNeil but then, AE brought back the McAllister and indeed, I have experienced new love. However, there also has been an as yet unrealized promise made by AE to resurrect the Strawfut...and, we all know, there is nothing quite so sweet, as unrequited love!


My first big-boy shoes were AE in 1981(starving student closeout). It was the McAllister in black, I have been buying AEs since. I remember thinking, "wow , these actually feel good to wear."

I still have them, still wear them periodically. Been recrafted a few times. They are a good reminder. Still love the fit.

I now have a variety of AEs and my favorite is the brogue suede Fairhaven or Calhoun in suede, and love the fit.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> However I am really coveting a pair of these.


+1 what model is this?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Catch-22 said:


> I remember thinking, "wow , these actually feel good to wear."


Isn't that a wonderful epiphany?

AEs are amazingly comfortable all day, but I never knew just how much until AE went wacky on designs and I bought some pairs of Aldens.

Suddenly, I developed Plantar Fascitis. Correlation? Maybe, Maybe Not. I also turned 40 about that time, but I love how my AEs feel to wear.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

hellomarty said:


> +1 what model is this?


I believe that is the Augusta from the new Spring 2010 line.


----------



## Baywulf (Nov 5, 2008)

I vote for the Strand, but would love to see them in Chili or Merlot!


----------



## The Raven (Nov 7, 2006)

*Polo*

https://img13.imageshack.us/i/img2833bb0.jpg/


----------



## cmavity (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the great idea. I love the look of the Mora, but the stainless doesn't do it for me. I have a great local cobbler that should be able to do that easily. D you mind telling me what it cost?



Francisco D'Anconia said:


> I can't name just one either....
> 
> ^ I agree with the _Mora_ fans too. The only thing I don't like about the Mora out of the box is the stainless steel buckles. IMHO, the just don't look goo to me, especially on brown shoes. Th Beehive changed mine out for dull brass buckles...
> 
> ...


----------



## cmavity (Feb 5, 2009)

Ah, yes, my first AE and still one of my favorites. Was my wedding present to myself. I'm pretty sure I decided to purchase a new pair of AEs to wear at my wedding after I started reading AAAC. (Not that the gentlemen here would necessarily endorse a non-patent leather oxford for wear with a tux.)



knite said:


> Westgate.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

hellomarty said:


> +1 what model is this?


Bancroft. These are the Bancroft in Shell Cordovan to add to the lust factor.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I think one of the most under-rated models was the Fairfax.


Yes, indeed. Found a pair at Nordsrom Rack about 2 years ago for $189.00 and they are beyond my ability to describe. Comfort and style = 110%. Flawless.

I say bring this model BACK.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

AE Cornell in Black, closed followed by AE Cornell in Chili and AE Holt in Brandy or Chestnut. 

For that matter, the Cornell looks better after a recraft, as the new half commando sole used for recrafting is slimmer than the older one that was used during the production.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

StephenRG said:


> If someone who's a 10D has problems with the #5 last, he'd be better advised to look for the Fairfax in a 10.5C. (Which means that 10Ds in the #5 might suit someone who's normally a 9.5E but also has problems with that last...)


Wrong way around! Usually, if a guy has problems with the #5 last, he goes to a shorter, wider size. Thus, a 10D would get a 9.5E on the #5 last. I might add that plenty of men, myself among them, get along just fine with the #5 last in our normal size.


----------



## LordOfTheFlies (Jan 1, 2010)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Soooooo close (but not quite close enough):
> Currently a pair of 10D store samples in merlot on ebay.
> 
> I'm not fond of this particular seller's pricing (too high on almost all items, in my opinion) but if someone who wears a 10D absolutely has to have a pair, there they are.


Thanks for posting this.

Buy-it-now price was $250.

I bid $175 and was hit.

In hindsight I probably should have bid $100.

But.......I just received the shoes today...and they are FANTASTIC. The leather is super soft and off I go to shine 'em up.

They don't fit as snug on my feet as a 10 C Weybridge but it fits great nonetheless and I'm ecstatic....

Now I have to go and buy some Merlot AE shoe polish!!

Here's a pic - unpolished.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

JLibourel said:


> Wrong way around! Usually, if a guy has problems with the #5 last, he goes to a shorter, wider size. Thus, a 10D would get a 9.5E on the #5 last. I might add that plenty of men, myself among them, get along just fine with the #5 last in our normal size.


This is my take on attempting to fit into the 5 last as well, but I personally gave up on the #5 last and decided to stick with the 1, 4, and 7 lasts, as well as newer lasts.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Wrong way around! Usually, if a guy has problems with the #5 last, he goes to a shorter, wider size. Thus, a 10D would get a 9.5E on the #5 last. I might add that plenty of men, myself among them, get along just fine with the #5 last in our normal size.


You may say wrong way round, but I tried the experiment out a short while ago when Syms had some pairs in. I'm normally an 11 C/D and find the #5 unwearable, because I have a long-ish foot but short toes, the 10.5 is too short, the E is too wide and the shape of the last means that the 11 either cramps my little toe or is too wide. So thus reasoning, I tried on an 11.5C and lo! It fit my left foot perfectly. It was perhaps a little long for the right foot, but nothing out of the ordinary. (However, as I had no, er, "need" for them and I had just won a pair of Peal wholecuts on Ebay, I didn't buy them.)

So my observation stands.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

*Mora Buckle Replacement & Bring Banks the Holt*



cmavity said:


> Thanks for the great idea. I love the look of the Mora, but the stainless doesn't do it for me. I have a great local cobbler that should be able to do that easily. D you mind telling me what it cost?


^ Replacing the stainless steel buckles in my _Moras_ with dull brass was about $20-$25, IIRC. It' been while. I _don't_ remember well.



NoVaguy said:


> AE Holt in Brandy or Chestnut.


^+1 to the _Holt_ in brandy or chestnut. I'll add Mocha and brown shell cordovan too. My brother found a pair of _Holts_ at the Pt. Washington Shoe Bank Thanksgiving '08. I'd never seen them before and despaired they didn't have a pair in my size.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

In general I do not like the current crop of Allen Edmonds.
Among the many pairs I have owned in the past, and I still
have a pair of Saratogas that are over twenty years old,
my favorite was the Viking in boar hide. It was a two eyelet
Chukka with a rubber sole and had a very round toe. Perfect
for my wide feet. Another model which I liked was a plain toe
blucher (derby) with a round toe, four eyelets and waxed leather,
I believe. I do not recall the model name I owned both of these in the 70s
and 80s. In the 90s I ordered the follow on model of the second,
and it had a slightly tapered toe. It didn't work.


----------



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm a simple man with simple tastes. I think the Boston is going to be up there on my list, though I haven't seen it in person yet. The Fifth Ave is at the top of the list--but if AE would bring out a pref cap version of the Soho, I would be in heaven.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 29, 2010)

I think a plain toe balmoral would be amazing - kind of a cross between the Sutter and the Bancroft above. - or the Copley but not in patent leather.

Basically take the Bancroft (which I like, too) and just remove the medallion - would be a very sharp shoe. Very sharp!


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

Absolutely love the Mora in Brown. My wife is an equestrienne and she remarked that the Brown Mora's remind her of Saddle/Tack -- and she's right.

It's a great looking shoe!










I'm also about to order a pair of Hales. Haven't seen them in person but they look really nice in pictures. Anyone have any feedback on them?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Unlike Mr. L, my size changes a bit from last-to-last, but I think I see the fits change as he described and the inverse of StephenRG. Like StephenRG though, there were some lasts, like the #4, I couldn't find any size to fit me; and yet, I think that's one of Mr. L's favorite lasts. So, there seems to be some consistency to this based on how our feet are shaped and common traits; i.e. I have a high instep.

I'm a 10 D in most shoes (boat shoes, New Balance sneakers, cowboy boots).

#Last) Size (Sample Shoe)
#1) 10 D (Lexington)
#5) 9.5 E (Park & Fifth Avenue)
#9) 9.5 D (Randolph)

For what it's worth, I'm a 9.5 D in Alden's Barrie Last.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

*Shoe wax or shoe polish?*

Is that show polish or shoe wax?

I would think wax as it has a decent shine?

Mine just showed up and wanted to know the care procedures you use.

Also as you mention the Mora is a tad bit wider that my other AEs but not enought to go down a size in width. BTW they are not airport shoes:icon_smile_wink:



Francisco D'Anconia said:


> I can't name just one either....
> 
> ^ I agree with te Fairfax fans above. To improve on them, I took my _Fairfaxes_ to a the Beehive Shoe Works in Chicago and had them trim the soles so they don't stick out horizontally so far from the upper when looking down at them. They look dramatically more sleek, and IMHO, better...
> 
> ...


----------

